# Hogs-- and their coming and going sporadicness



## mallardsx2 (Aug 19, 2019)

Got several feeders up on our lease. Hogs come and go. Always at night. Very rarely during the day. Kinda new to the whole feeder thing with hogs.

Is it the heat that is keeping them so nocturnal?

Also,

I would think that they would be showing up like clockwork by now. It seems like they are VERY sporadic right now about when they do come to the feeders so nighttime operations arnt really all that practical.

Any suggestions?

Other than trapping them.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 19, 2019)

From my experience they come and go when they want to. Really hard to figure out.
We had six feeders running with trail cams on them and there was no schedule to the times pigs showed up at a particular feeder.
The exception is a big boar who always comes in the wee hours of the morning like 2 am.
Day in and day out the pigs I get on camera are from 6-8am and 4-7 pm. But they visit a feeder one day skip it for two days and then hit it three days in a row. I have had pigs at every hour of the day and some feed every day at 12 or 1 pm.
They frustrate me and I have hunted all hours to outsmart them and sometimes I get lucky and some times the pigs don't show up.
Where I hunt the pigs never come to a feeder when it goes off but I hunted in North Florida and the pigs would show up 30 minutes early waiting on the feeders to go off.


----------



## Condor (Aug 20, 2019)

I think the issue with hogs in August is that there is plenty of other food available and a relatively small amount of corn does not draw them in reliably.
Come January - Febuary - March they come in like clockwork, usually right at dark due to the lack of other food in the woods.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 20, 2019)

I feel your pain. I may not have any for months..then a Sounder comes through & wreaks havoc!! This is where a Corral trap,and Cellular camera comes in Handy! It’s working 24/7/365..so you don’t have to? I know it’s fun to “hunt” them..but I’m all about getting rid of them..ALL of them?


----------



## furtaker (Aug 20, 2019)

Hogs are difficult to pattern. I've had pictures of them coming in like clockwork to a feeder at the same time every day. And sometimes they will change their patterns for no apparent reason and start showing up at random times. There is plenty of food for them this time of the year but in the colder months everybody and his brother are feeding them so they can be difficult to pattern in the winter as well.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2019)

At least they are consistent.....same thing in Bama on my buddies lease. We got photos as early as 11pm and as late as 7am.............nothing during the day!


----------



## transfixer (Aug 21, 2019)

frankwright said:


> From my experience they come and go when they want to. Really hard to figure out.
> We had six feeders running with trail cams on them and there was no schedule to the times pigs showed up at a particular feeder.
> The exception is a big boar who always comes in the wee hours of the morning like 2 am.
> Day in and day out the pigs I get on camera are from 6-8am and 4-7 pm. But they visit a feeder one day skip it for two days and then hit it three days in a row. I have had pigs at every hour of the day and some feed every day at 12 or 1 pm.
> ...




  This ^^^^^

    I've had feeders out the last two or three years specifically for hogs,  the one thing I've learned is they don't have a pattern, except over 90% of their movement is at dark or after dark,   I rarely get a daytime pic,   and there is no rhyme or reason as to when they will show up.   I do have one  lone boar about 250lbs,  that I've only got on camera in the middle of the night,  from 11pm to about 3am,   never got a pic of him any other time,  this is in NE Ga,   and we have enough of them on our lease from time to time that I have been walking in the woods and actually smelled them , but with the thick brush where they hang , have never seen them in daytime.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 22, 2019)

I might have to do some ground assaults on them during the early muzzleloader season. I have got building list for a corral trap. 


Warren County has a lot of hogs in it. Thats for sure.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 22, 2019)

While they are unpredictable, all the hogs we have killed have been in the daylight. I have gone out at 3 or 4 am and hunted till 9-10am with a light on my rifle and we have homemade lights in the woods but we have killed pigs at all hours, just not in the dark.
My hunting partner killed two with a shotgun last turkey season. I killed one at 5pm not too long ago. I walked up on a tiny one and a bigger one at 1 pm going to check a trail cam. They were at my rolling barrel.
Get to where they are and you can kill one most anytime.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 22, 2019)

The key to getting hogs in daylight at feeders is don't pressure them. If you want to hunt them don't be tempted to go first time they come in daylight.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 23, 2019)

We have not hunted them yet. We have just been feeding. They are only coming in at night. By the droves. Actually I have never seen this many hogs in one place in Georgia. Its a bit ridiculous actually. Considering a corral trap of some sort if we cant kill a bunch during the hunting season.


----------



## Killercreek (Aug 24, 2019)

We had them sort of under control until we had all that rain in the spring.  I think they were flooded out and about 25 of them discovered one of the feeders.  Since April, I've had pigs coming in several times from 7:30am to 6pm, almost everyday.  I have my feeder set to throw for 4 seconds once a day so it's not like they're getting a lot of corn but it keeps them coming in.  Down side, I haven't seen one deer on that camera since they moved in.  On another feeder, I have 2 boars that come in like clock work around 9pm.  We get plenty of deer on that cam.  I have some friends coming in for Dove season and promised I wouldn't shoot any until then.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 24, 2019)

If you can get rid of them sows and pigs them lone boars won't bother the deer to bad. We have an occasional sow with pigs come in but now we're mostly seeing lone boars show up at all different times. We've been putting a hurting on them too


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Aug 24, 2019)

One way to increase the odds of seeing them in the day is to hunt them during the hottest part of the day where there's a water source.  

I've got a pond on my place with a dock and they wallow under the dock in an attempt to cool off since they can't regulate their temps very well via sweat as most mammals do as they have far fewer sweat glands.

Few years back I dug small holes to sink 2 fifteen gallon rubber feed tubs flush with the ground and filled them with water to serve as distant water sources for deer on my place at the spots farthest from my pond that still lie on my property.   Deer do use them during droughts (though I have to resort to filling them when it gets really dry and rain isn't filling them).   But hogs use them even more and not only drink from them, but even try and wallow in what's only truly about sink size.  Got video on one of my game cams of two sows, both over 100 pounds, that were BOTH lying their bellies in the tub at the same time and in the hottest part of the mid-afternoon.   Few days later I popped the bigger sow in the same area -- actually weighed 150 before I field dressed her.


----------



## bany (Aug 25, 2019)

Pigs are nomadic also. If you have a lower population in a large area I doubt there is such a thing as pattern. I’m not even sure pigs move in circles or a radius. I wouldn’t be surprised if they found a 200 mile straight line of prime grub and water they would follow it to the end.
What is for sure? They will be where the food and water and breeding mates are. Might be your back pocket today and across the township tomorrow


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2019)

Well said bany! Habitats change too. Big timber getting leveled will give new safety areas in a short few years...........where’d they go? Thick young pines are always a favorite spot, especially during winter when there is plenty of bedding materials.


----------



## bany (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m fortunate to get to hunt an area in al. that’s probably a biologists dream. If we put out a feeder and cam the pigs generally are shy and start hitting them at night. Then they show up at light hours fairly soon, and usually one group will make it a constant snack bar. If your feeding schedules promote a daylight source the pigs usually want their fair share,which is all of it. JMHO
That’s an area that holds a ton of pigs and I’ve only observed them for about a decade


----------



## bany (Aug 26, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> Well said bany! Habitats change too. Big timber getting leveled will give new safety areas in a short few years...........where’d they go? Thick young pines are always a favorite spot, especially during winter when there is plenty of bedding materials.


Yep, and cane thickets.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 26, 2019)

Our place in Georgetown is about the same way. We're only there maybe one weekend a month and we don't pressure them very much and it's not uncommon at all to have them on camera in daylight


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 26, 2019)

We aren't covered up at our lease.  But they do come in.  

I feed at 7AM/1:30PM/7:45PM.  If the hogs want it, they will need to get it during the daylight before the deer eat it.  

Also, the feeder has to be in a travel corridor.  If the hogs don't find it within a month.  I move it.  I have great luck near creeks.


----------



## bany (Sep 7, 2019)

We just did a work weekend. Had some feeders out for a few weeks. Two a fair distance apart with a creek between. Both in travel areas one mostly open woods the other thick underbrush. The open woods feeder was hit hard and knocked down and then had a pig killed under it and two more killed close by. They secured the feeder and dumped corn all over and the pigs never came back for four and half days we were there. They either get nocturnal or move but not far in this area.
Corning roads lasts a bit longer but they get nervous quicker and you get the same results. It’s all about the pressure.
Oh yeah, we killed 14!


----------



## Bucaramus (Sep 8, 2019)

We caught a few in a corral trap once!


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 8, 2019)

Corral traps,automatic feeders,& Cellular Cameras are the answer...if you want to knock a big dent in them? Hunting will only Get 1-2 here & there


----------

